# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  17 January 2012 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.6.8 MEI CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE

## mohamed73

17 January 2012 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.6.8 MEI CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE
New phones added:  SFR SFR 132, ALCATEL ALCATEL Crystal,ALCATEL Miss Sixty 1,ALCATEL Miss Sixty 2 BlackBerry BlackBerry 9790,BlackBerry Bellagio,BlackBerry Bold 9790,BlackBerry Onyx III, Orange ORANGE AMSTERDAM 
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news! 
WBR,
gsm9l

----------

